# Matlab in Java portieren



## borobudur (13. Dez 2008)

Hallo, 
ich sollte ein bestehendes matlab programm in java portieren. Ich sehe zwei möglichkeiten:

1. Aus einem java-gui matlab aufrufen und die entsprechenden plots und berechnungen dann im gui darstellen. 
Hierzu habe ich eine library gefunden (com.mathworks.jmi.*), bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dies mit dreidimensionalen plots geht.
2. Alles in java umsetzen, sprich die 3d api verwenden. Dies scheint mir aber sehr aufwendig. Ich sollte einfache dreidimensionalle körper im xyz-koordinatensystem darstellen können. Kennt jemand eine api die das komfortabel bietet?

Danke für eure meinungen.
borobudur


----------



## borobudur (16. Dez 2008)

Habe folgendes gefunden:
1. http://www.mathworks.com/products/javabuilder/index.html?ref=pfomain
2. http://jmathtools.berlios.de/doku.php?id=start

Weitere kommentare sind sehr willkommen!


----------

